# The Official Bowhunting Page- Discussion



## dyeguy1212 (May 17, 2009)

Fishing has always come second to bow hunting for me. Theres nothing like being part of an elite group of hunters, who put it more time, energy, and 'round the season effort than any other type of hunter (IMO).

I just wanted to make a thread dedicated to bowhunting and those who do it.

I'll start off the discussion: What kind of bow do you shoot?

I shoot:
08 Bear Archery Truth 2
Custom Strings/Cables
G5 Optix XR Sight
G5 Expert II Rest
Custom Posten Stabilizer
Custom String Suppressor
Easton Full Metal Jacket 400s
G5 Striker 125 Broadheads

I'll attach a pic for all to enjoy...


----------



## Waterwings (May 18, 2009)

I don't do any type of hunting, but have to say, that's one wicked-looking bow! 8)


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2009)

I have a Hoyt Tenacity II from about 10 years ago. Everything is Hoyt on it from the rest to the quiver. Going to sell it real cheap because I have my eyes on a Matthews.


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2009)

Great looking arrows! :beer:


----------



## Andy (May 18, 2009)

Nice setup!
Hopefully I'll be upgrading this year away from the OLD alpine that I'm shooting now. I'm sure I won't be getting a brand new bow, but hopefully something with a little more let off. Since my back surgery, I can't hold it like I used to... LOL


----------



## moerawn (May 18, 2009)

I have an old bear 25# bear recurve for bow fishing and a very old bear compound for hogs I have not killed a hog yet but I plan on doing a lot of hunting this winter. I am just starting out.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 18, 2009)

thanks for the kind words... I spent a lot of time and money making it into what it is today.


moerawn- good luck hunting with a recurve! I really hope to get into that type of hunting down the road, but for now, compound hunting is a daunting task as it is...

Its cool that you bowfish with it, I've never really thought about doing that. I always had my eye on different compound setups... :-k


----------



## moerawn (May 18, 2009)

A lot of good places for bowhunting in texas, the carp and Gar are out of control in the lakes and rivers I fish ao we always bring a bow along with us when crappie fishing


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 18, 2009)

I deer hunt with a Hoyt V-TEC and bowfish with an old Hoyt Vantage FPS Plus.

I have been bowhunting for right at 30 years. I'm not as fanatical about it as some guys. I guess that wore off several years ago. It's just another way to kill critters now.


----------



## Tunnels (Jul 16, 2009)

Old age & a bad shoulder got to me. i'm looking at a crossbow for this season here in Pa. I've done a little research & hope to get out & look this weekend. I'm looking at Barnett, Horton or Parker. I like the Excaliber's but just a little costly for me.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2009)

Tunnels said:


> Old age & a bad shoulder got to me. i'm looking at a crossbow for this season here in Pa. I've done a little research & hope to get out & look this weekend. I'm looking at Barnett, Horton or Parker. I like the Excaliber's but just a little costly for me.



Nice man! We ar enot allowed to use crossbow here in MA. Then again we can not use Rifle either......


----------



## mystic1219 (Jul 16, 2009)

bowhunting comes first for me too (just ahead of fishing). I have shot Mathews for over 10 years now. When I was younger I shot a LOT of tournaments. Usually two a weekend. I won state one year (in AR) and placed in the top 3 at state several other years. I recently got back from a 6 month deployment to Africa, and my wife had bought me a suprise welcome home gift. 2009 Mathews Reezen 7 decked out, mathews arrowweb quiver, Axcel Armortec sight, QAD Ultra rest, B-stinger stabilzer, A/C/C pro hunter arrows, probably gonna shoot Muzzy broadheads again this year. I have for about as long as I have been shooting. Tired a few others but never had anything to complain about with Muzzys. Here is my setup





and here is a buck I killed (bow kill) when I was 16. 154", 22" inside spread, 12 inch brow tines. Back in '99 it was the biggest 8 point ever killed in AR, and I dont know of one bigger since. I was one happy 16 year old bowhunter that year!


----------



## switchback (Jul 17, 2009)

I shoot a 
Mathews Switchback
Qad ultra rest
Tru glo bright light extreme/ with sight light
S-coil stabalizer or (hawg light) if hunting hogs at night
Stalker extreme arrows/tracer nocks and blazers/custom wraps
Magnus stinger 4 blade 100 gr. broadheads
Wrist release


----------

